
GNU Unifont Glyphs - edent
http://unifoundry.com/unifont.html
======
continuational
Why has all the `0` been replaced with `Ø`?

As a Dane, I'm sligthly offended.

~~~
Avshalom
its one of two or three accepted solutions to the 0O problem

~~~
continuational
It's not really a solution, as it creates the 0Ø problem.

~~~
monorailz
I haven't checked Unifont but generally, zero with a slash has the slash only
on the inside of the zero, whereas o with a slash, as you, being danish, know,
but others might not, has the slash extending beyond each side. If Unifont has
the slash going outside, then I agree with you, that is offensive, but if it
does not, then it's fine.

------
a3n
I have unifont installed on Linux. Ironically, when I set Firefox to disallow
sites to choose their own fonts, and set unifont as my default, the unifoundry
site text looks terrible, like the old days. When I allow sites to choose
their own, unifoundry looks fine. And when I disallow, and use Verdana,
unifoundry looks fine.

Similar with HN.

I'm guessing one of the goals of unifont is that I never see a box where I
should see a glyph. Is there a way to fall back to unifont? Is it a per app
choice?

~~~
lfam
One of the design choices of Unifont is to trade quality for coverage:

"Unifont is a creation of Roman Czyborra, who in 1998 lamented that seven
years after Unicode's first release, there was still no single font that could
display all Unicode characters. He suggested that if expectations of font
quality were lowered to that of a bitmapped font, achieving coverage of
Unicode would be easier."

So, if you render everything with it, it won't be very pretty. But it makes a
great fall back option for missing glyphs.

source:
[https://savannah.gnu.org/projects/unifont](https://savannah.gnu.org/projects/unifont)

------
tomcam
I know with APL is, but what is a console frame buffer font?

~~~
weinzierl
_console frame buffer font_ is just a fancy way of saying _pixel font_.

 _console_ means that it is to be used with a console [1] or terminal
emulator[2]. Traditionally terminal emulators used bitmap fonts, but modern
versions support vector fonts as well. _frame buffer_ [3] just means that it
is a bitmap font like the ones used in traditional frame buffer consoles.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_console](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_console)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_emulator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_emulator)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Framebuffer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Framebuffer)

------
userbinator
Looks very similar to these fonts, at least for the latin-1 part, but more
complete and with more restrictive license:
[https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs-
fonts.html](https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs-fonts.html)

------
yellowapple
What are the implications of a GPL'd font? In particular, does merely using it
within a program invoke the copyleft requirements? Or does that fall under the
document use exception per the webpage?

------
ulldma
Small typo in the title: should probably be GNU (not GUN).

~~~
teddyh
The submitted title was “GNU Unifont updated to Unicode version 9”, which was
more informative and not misleading. Often I don’t know why the titles are
changed.

~~~
Sylos
The titles are changed to be like the title is in the link. This is to prevent
biasing by submitters. Unfortunately, the mods have to be quite ruthless to
keep it fair and to avoid adding their own bias.

